# كل ما تحتاج اليه لبرنامج MS Project 2010 وشهادة MCST70-178



## مهندس محمد سلامة (12 سبتمبر 2012)

نظرا للاهمية الكبرى لبرنامج ميكروسوفت بروجكت نرفق المراجع التالية والخاصة بشرح برنامج Microsoft Project 2010 وكذلك اسئلة TEST KING الخاصة بشهادة 

MCST070-178 (Managing Projects With MS-Project 2010) وبيان تلك المرفقات كالتالي 
*
1- Project 2010 For Dummies 

2- MS Project 2010 Bible

3- اسئلة Test King لاختبار MCST 70-178 كاملة

*

4shared folder - My 4shared

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## boushy (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يصلح حالكم


----------



## sang (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير و نفعنا جميعا بهذا العلم *


----------



## مهندس الوديان (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يسرى191 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يوفقك و يرعاك 

الف شكر


----------



## lateef (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على الهدايا القيمة


----------



## سوزان شقير (19 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks thanks thanks


----------



## saberabdelaal (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Many Thanks For You


----------



## Jordan079 (16 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (17 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## حسام الحو (18 يناير 2013)

خالص الشكر لك على الكتب القيمة .


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (30 يناير 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## mohamed abohabiba (31 يناير 2013)

بجد الف الف الف شكر 
وجذاك الله كل خير


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

رائع


----------

